# ND trespass question



## ttu (Dec 27, 2009)

Question regarding hunting a non-posted alfalfa field in ND. Is landowner permission needed to hunt any alfalfa field (already cut) or only those alfalfa fields intended for seed harvest?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Very good question. I do not know the answer but I would guess that alfala would be considered a crop because even though it is cut the owner may be looking for a second or third cutting. I would ask permission from the farmer.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

You better ask for permission. Most farmers don't take kindly to people driving on their alfalfa.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Did a search on the ND G&F page and found the answer.

http://www.gf.nd.gov/hunting/where-hunt/private-lands

H2O


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Good post!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

fieldgeneral said:


> You better ask for permission. Most farmers don't take kindly to people driving on their alfalfa.


Exactly.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

QUIT BEING LAZY!

ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!
ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!
ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!
ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!
ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!
ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!
ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!
ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!ALWAYS ASK THE LANDOWNER!

:bop:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

If land isn't posted, or isn't posted correctly, hunting without permission will probably ensure it is posseted the next time you return.


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> If land isn't posted, or isn't posted correctly, hunting without permission will probably ensure it is posseted the next time you return.


I don't understand why people keep asking theses same type of trespass questions year after year. ^^^ he hit it right on the head. Why would it even been worth taking a chance at getting kicked off or even worse..... farmer posts it tighter than s**t and denies access to everyone. I honestly wish that North Dakota would change their trespass laws to be like other states and require permission to hunt. Save yourself a lot of BS and always ask for permission. You never know, you may develop a relationship with the land owner that would be in your best interest. Good luck and happy hunting!!!


----------

